# Oasis Machinery?



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Was cruising around Amazon.com tonight looking at planers when I stumbled across an Oasis 15" stationary planer for $689.00 !!  The tool is sold through ToolOrbit and of course doesn't include shipping, but even so that's quite a price.

I have never heard of this brand before and assume it to be a Chinese import. Does anyone have any experience with Oasis?









Here's the Amazon link: Amazon.com: Oasis Machinery P1015 15 Inch Heavy Duty Planer: Home Improvement


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I got to looking after reading your post..*

I'm trying to find out more info about Oasis. The prices an Amazon look pretty good.
I'll do some more digging on Monday.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

I bought their 8" long bed jointer a few years back at Tool Depot in Southern California. They get them from the same overseas manufacturer that now makes Jet/Delta/Powermatic. 

It is basically a DJ-20 with Oasis paint and labels. They had it sitting in the showroom next to a DJ-20 and it matched feature/construction exactly. Heck even the owner's manual uses the Delta part numbers.

The only thing that was different, besides color, was the price. The Oasis was $629. I really like the machine alot and it has been a solid performer.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks BIP that's just the info I was after. For fun I went to Amazon and clicked on it as if I were going to purchase it and damn!. Shipping was $681 !!! from ToolOrbit. That $689 planer just became a nearly 1400 dollar planer!! No thanks! I'll have to do some investigating and find either a local source or cheaper way to get it shipped. Thanks again BIP for your review.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

...keep an eye on Amazon and that planer....they do some shipping and sales specials fairly often. I would bookmark it and check it regularly.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks pretty much like the Grizzly G0453, except for the two material rollers on top. I wonder if they were made at the same factory



http://www.grizzly.com/products/15-Planer/G0453


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

Wonder if this is the company

http://www.tradeeasy.com/supplier/632798/zhangqiu-oasis-machinery.htmlhttp://www.tradeeasy.com/supplier/632798/zhangqiu-oasis-machinery.html


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Check this link:

http://www.snappytools.net/store.php

$614.00 plus about $158.00 shipping. they also have 2 jointers 6" & 8".


----------



## patleblanc (Jun 29, 2012)

*Oasis planer*

Hi John, I have Oasis 15 " planer. I purchased from Toolmart in Temecula, CA. Its about five years old, I have not used it that much. I am in the market for a smaller planer. This takes up too much space. Its in good condition and I believe a fair price would be around $380.00 if you pay shipping. Let me know if you are interested.
patleblanc


----------

